# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Серёга-Чики

## Автобус

Мне очень нравится эта песня.
У кого-нибудь есть текст песни? http://youtube.com/watch?v=wxFGvzmHN8c 
Извините, пожалуйста. Я стараюсь писать только по-русски.

----------


## Leof

И поступаешь правильно!
И незачем извиняться! 
правильно будет:  _У кого-нибудь есть текст песни?_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я искал и искал, но не нашел   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Я некоторые фразы вообще не могу расслышать... =(  
- Пантелеич, а ты вот знаешь как городские баб называют?
- Ну?
- Чики!
- Гм, бл...
- Поубивал бы...
- А может в город поедем? Познакомимся с городскими чиками.
- Поехали. Но только учти, Пантелеич, мне нравятся женщины за 50.
- Ну, за 50 это недорого. 
Что делать нам по вечерам среди многоэтажек?
У нормальных пацанов в голове одно и то же:
Найти девчонок и устроить вечеринку
Надо бы, ребята, чик подснять и с ними почирикать.
Блондинка или брюнетка, какая разница?
Смотри какие ......, какая задница.
Какие чики лучше? Лучше чики наши!
Где лучше чики, ребята? Лучше чики в Раше!
Мальчик хочет в Тамбов, чики-чики-та!
Мальчик хочет в Ростов, чики-чики-та!
Парней с окраин считают в столице дикими.
Мы своих девчонок называем строго чиками. 
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Вот, что надо пацанам, надо пацанам. 
Что любят чики ...? Чики любят тачки!
Чики любят тачки? Тачкам нужно дать прокачку!
Что любят чики ...? Чики любят мачо!
Чики любят мачо? Мачо мускулы не прячут!
Об этом знает у нас любой Алеша.
Мы заряжаем для них любые колеса,
Мы регулярно водим их в клубы и шопы.
Реальная любовь, это видно по жопе.
Не нужен нам турецкий берег и Африка,
Ведь нашим чикам нужен перец, а не паприка.
Где лучше чики? Здесь! Где лучше чики? Здесь!
У нас куда не глянешь, то увидишь чик везде. 
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Чики, чики, чики, чики, чики, чики тут, чики там.
Вот, что надо пацанам, надо пацанам. 
- Вау, НЛО!
- НЛО... BMW!
- BMW? А BMW развивает...
- BMW развивает 250 км в час.
- Классно! Пантелеич, а мой Запор?
- Твой Запор развивает сколиоз.

----------


## Leof

ВарраВа! Ты молодец!
Я было подумал расшифровать, но желание пропало, когда я начал слушать.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я было подумал расшифровать, но желание пропало, когда я начал слушать.

 Угу, еле себя заставил.

----------


## Автобус

Отлично, ВарраВа
Большое спасибо 
Что значит "мне нравятся женщины за 50?"

----------


## vox05

> Отлично, ВарраВа
> Большое спасибо 
> Что значит "мне нравятся женщины за 50?"

 It is, technically, ( sorry... ) a pun.
in the occurence: за 50 = over 50 
in the second:  a $50 escort ( недорого )

----------


## Dogboy182

> Dogboy182 wrote:
> xRoosterx wrote:
> только дамочки...  
> какие чиксы лучше? Наши чиксы лучше. Где лучшие чиксы, ребята? Лучшие чиксы в Russiaaa... 
> =)
> well, you're probably right about the лучшие but I have to tell you its from a song and the name of the song is Чики by серёга. 
> So it doesn't have to be чиксы. 
> Ты знаешь как городские баб называют?
> как?
> ...

  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 5&start=60 
BappaBa Why did you correct it to лучшие when I wrote it but you wrote лучше in your post? 
I must have a good eye (and ear) for things that are gunna be popular too cuz this song is SOoooooooooo 3 weeks ago.  ::   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Отлично, ВарраВа
> Большое спасибо 
> Что значит "мне нравятся женщины за 50?"

 The first guy said "I like women who are older than 50"
But the second guy thought he went "I like women who only cost 50 dollars(or rubles, whatever)"
So he replied "Well 50 isn't very expensive"  
pretty funny!

----------


## BappaBa

> BappaBa Why did you correct it to лучшие when I wrote it but you wrote лучше in your post?

 Я тогда еще этой песни не слышал. Без ваших линков, может, вообще никогда бы не услышал. =) Серега поет как хочет, а не так как правильно. Стиль такой. =) _Лучшие чики наши!_ звучит нормально. А без "и" строчка звучит естественней, если выглядит так: _Лучше чики наши, чем чьи-то еще!_ 
Кстати, а слово _прокачка_ всем (иностранцам) понятно?

----------


## Lampada

> Кстати, а слово _прокачка_ всем (иностранцам) понятно?

 Мне непонятно.
Я знаю только _качка, докачка, закачка, выкачка, откачка, перекачка, укачка, подкачка, раскачка, прокатка._

----------


## vox05

> Кстати, а слово _прокачка_ всем (иностранцам) понятно?

 Ну вот я например не иностранец, и мне тоже непонятно. ( ну если не считать тривиальных значений вроде "прокачака газа через трубопровод".) И нельзя сказать, чтобы я особенно горел желанием узнать.

----------


## net surfer

Тачка на прокачку - Pimp my ride 
MTV надо смотреть :)

----------


## BappaBa

> Тачка на прокачку - Pimp my ride
> MTV надо смотреть

 Ну да, _прокачать тачку_ значит тюнинговать автомобиль. =)

----------


## vox05

> Тачка на прокачку - Pimp my ride 
> MTV надо смотреть

 Спасибо, не надо. После того, как они всех ведущих разогнали, свое производство прикрыли - что там осталось? Одно кю. 
eta: про руский езыг и mtv http://wwwboards.auto.ru/politics/343676.html

----------


## Rtyom

Прокачать героя в ролевой игре означает улучшить его основные характеристики. Скажем, ловкость, ум, силу и т. д.

----------


## gRomoZeka

В общем, остается резюмировать: *прокачка = улучшение характеристик, усовершенствование*.  ::  Мне кажется, что в активном обиходе это слово находится лет пять, не больше.  *Лампада*, похоже, пора тебе приобретать новый словарь русского языка (или лучше сказать "нерусского"?  ::  ).

----------


## Lampada

> ...*Лампада*, похоже, пора тебе приобретать новый словарь русского языка (или лучше сказать "нерусского"?  ).

 Да уж, раньше ни за что бы не поверила, что в русском языке не хватает слов.     

> ...прокачать тачку значит тюнинговать автомобиль

   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> ...прокачать тачку значит тюнинговать автомобиль

  

> 

 Коряво, да. =)

----------

